# The Acquisitions Process



## Kyle R

Curious about what happens when your agent submits your work to a publishing house? Here Kristin Nelson, of the Nelson Literary Agency, provides an informal breakdown for those of us wanting a brief glimpse of the process:

In SF&F, the acquiring editor is usually the only one involved because other folks in the house really don't "get" the genre. 

But for everything else, it has to go to editorial board. So the typical process looks like this. 

1) An agent submits project to an editor. 

2) editor reads and loves it and prepares for ed. board. Part of the process is giving the project to a second editor (sometimes a third) to see if she loves it as much. That way the pitching editor has support in ed. board to acquire. 

(By the way, the higher level the editor, the fewer steps that need to be taken. A high ranking editor might just take it to a publisher and that's all she needs to do). 

3) At ed. board, the editor pitches the book, the marketing angle, how sales reps can sell it in, give the possible Profit & Lost statement, the whole enchilada. 

4) Sometimes sales and marketing will then read it to weigh in. Sometimes not. 

5) If it's a thumbs up from committee, then the budget is examined to see what the editor can offer to the agent for the project. 

This is just a general overview. Not a hard and fast that it's always this way.

- Kristin


----------



## Caragula

Hi Kyle.  I'm on the verge of 1. with my agent and I polishing up the MS for submission to a publisher that is willing to take a look. 

With regard to 2. my agent had two of this publisher's editors and the head of worldwide acquisitions at his pitch, so hopefully that'll be a short round trip.  I will happily let the forum know if it progresses from there


----------



## Caragula

The MS was submitted a few days ago.  My agent forwarded me the email he gave them, and it's to the publisher and two of the editors.  I didn't realise they called an individual 'the publisher', so I guess a yes or no at this stage will be pretty definitive.

I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## Gargh

Caragula said:


> The MS was submitted a few days ago.  My agent forwarded me the email he gave them, and it's to the publisher and two of the editors.  I didn't realise they called an individual 'the publisher', so I guess a yes or no at this stage will be pretty definitive.
> 
> I'm a nervous wreck.



Good luck! If only there was a way to bottle all that nervous energy and reroute it for those days when the keys feel stuck eh?


----------



## Caragula

I've had a verbal agreement from the publisher and a deal worked out thanks to my agent   Awaiting paperwork, so I'm not counting chickens till the ink is dry.  They want some major edits but I've got a brilliant editor, so very much looking forward to getting started.  The publisher is Orbit.  My dream is coming true.
So I got to step 5 on Kyle's list above.


----------



## Kyle R

Bravo, Adrian!

This is excellent news.


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Caragula said:


> I've had a verbal agreement from the publisher and a deal worked out thanks to my agent   Awaiting paperwork, so I'm not counting chickens till the ink is dry.  They want some major edits but I've got a brilliant editor, so very much looking forward to getting started.  The publisher is Orbit.  My dream is coming true.
> So I got to step 5 on Kyle's list above.



WOOT!!! Well done!!!


----------



## BryanJ62

*Excited for you! Be sure to give us more details when they come.
*


Caragula said:


> I've had a verbal agreement from the publisher and a deal worked out thanks to my agent   Awaiting paperwork, so I'm not counting chickens till the ink is dry.  They want some major edits but I've got a brilliant editor, so very much looking forward to getting started.  The publisher is Orbit.  My dream is coming true.
> So I got to step 5 on Kyle's list above.


----------



## Caragula

OK, things really do move slowly in Publishing.  The contract arrived and I've signed!  Fifteen pages of legalese but my agent's taken me through it with a fine tooth comb, and it struck me that both the terms on offer, never mind what it all meant, would have been very hard to achieve/understand without either him or a contracts lawyer.  I had a list of questions a mile long about the numerous clauses that it was good to be able to ask of someone who was 'fighting my corner'.  Very interesting insight into the various rights and obligations that come with something like this.

So, my novel will hopefully hit the shelves early 2016, but I have to do a fair bit to the manuscript before then, with the help of my editor.  I'll share what info I can here about the process, without compromising any confidentiality of course.


----------



## Caragula

Just an update, so I've had the feedback from my editor about making the novel bigger and fleshing things out more, similar feedback to that I've had from other readers.  Apparently it's incredibly rare that they take on a book that doesn't need work.  What they're looking for (in SFF anyway) is originality and good writing and a manuscript that clearly has potential (not meant to be 'blow own trumpet' this comment).  This came across strongly, that if they see something with really good potential, that's enough to declare an interest.

Anyway, this editing is ongoing till early next year, my deadline for completing what is called in the contract an 'Acceptable Typescript', which just means that I provide an amended manuscript that we agree delivers on the things they thought would make it more appealing.  From there, as many of you know, it's about a year before it hits the shelves, due to how far in advance supermarkets and bookstores do their buying, and the time it takes to get the novel ready and proofed, marketing etc. to all kick in.  Not had any exposure to all that as yet.

It's obviously challenging taking an existing narrative structure and working out how to add to it while not padding.  I think I've achieved that and have submitted a revised synopsis for approval, so we'll see.


----------



## BryanJ62

*Please let us know when it hits the shelves. I'm buying it. I'm really excited for you!!!*


----------



## Caragula

Thanks Bryan, will keep thread posted with steps on the journey but please tell 100,000 of your friends to do the same


----------



## BryanJ62

*Will do and if/when I get mine out please do the same. *


----------



## Morkonan

Caragula said:


> ...The publisher is Orbit.  My dream is coming true...



Outstanding! Orbit! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Kyle R

Caragula said:


> Just an update, so I've had the feedback from my editor about making the novel bigger and fleshing things out more, similar feedback to that I've had from other readers.  Apparently it's incredibly rare that they take on a book that doesn't need work.  What they're looking for (in SFF anyway) is originality and good writing and a manuscript that clearly has potential (not meant to be 'blow own trumpet' this comment).  This came across strongly, that if they see something with really good potential, that's enough to declare an interest.
> 
> Anyway, this editing is ongoing till early next year, my deadline for completing what is called in the contract an 'Acceptable Typescript', which just means that I provide an amended manuscript that we agree delivers on the things they thought would make it more appealing.  From there, as many of you know, it's about a year before it hits the shelves, due to how far in advance supermarkets and bookstores do their buying, and the time it takes to get the novel ready and proofed, marketing etc. to all kick in.  Not had any exposure to all that as yet.
> 
> It's obviously challenging taking an existing narrative structure and working out how to add to it while not padding.  I think I've achieved that and have submitted a revised synopsis for approval, so we'll see.



Loving the updates, Adrian.

If you don't mind me asking, were they requesting you lengthen your novel? If so, what was your original word-count, and what word-count were they requesting? 

Or were the requests purely related to story?

If you wish to share that info, that is. If not, I understand. :encouragement:


----------



## Caragula

Cheers Kyle.  Didn't want to get into specifics on an open forum, not without consent of my editor etc. so would like to leave it as per what I put in the post you quoted, they do want a longer novel than 90,000 words and they felt that there were areas I'd left glossed over that could be fleshed out to the novel's advantage.


----------



## Caragula

So an update then.

I have delivered the 'Acceptable Typescript' on time, this was in January.  I've now received back the edits on that, and formal acceptance of it is implied (I'm sure I'd have heard something in Feb if my additions and revisions were way off piste).

I've had a lot of feedback from my UK and US editors, centered around how I focus the introduction of my fantasy world so that what's important to the plot stands out.  For those fantasy writers among you, you've probably richly imagined a whole planet and your characters will assume a lot of knowledge of it when they speak and do stuff, but your book has to be clever about how it introduces it all, and the golden rule is simply to consider to what extent referencing places, events, history, culture etc. relate to pushing your plot forward and keeping lots of that which does, and paring back on what doesn't.

I have a bit of time now to process this feedback into the novel as I see fit, which I imagine will be a dialogue, as the feedback is excellent, and has been generally since my editor was assigned and got stuck in.  It's slightly mad how different a reader sees things to how you as the author sees them.  There's lots of 'now why didn't I see that, jeez!' all the way to 'erm, how could you not see that'.  I've had about a day with the feedback and it's sinking in.

There is no question in my mind that their input has significantly improved the novel.  I could never have done this on my own.  For all that it's taken an age to get this far, I've learnt an awful lot, though as I may have said earlier in this thread or elsewhere, having worked in videogames where creative collaboration is common, it shouldn't surprise me that someone else (a hardcore sff editorial team) giving my work a line by line edit and masses of feedback is going to yield an awful lot of good stuff.

We've agreed a title for the novel, because the original had to change, and a press release to announce it and me to the world is coming in a few weeks.

I'll update again when I know what the next steps are for me.


----------



## Caragula

So I'm now announced! - http://www.orbitbooks.net/2015/05/07/snakewood-debut-fantasy-adrian-selby/

I'm barely able to control my limbs.

To update though, I've gone through my editors' notes on the whole novel and there were a fair few changes, addressing some brilliant recommendations or other comments where I found opportunities to improve the book.  As I said above, my editors have given me feedback that's significantly improved the novel.

They asked me to get it done in a few weeks from the date of the last post, but scanning their feedback I knew it would take longer.  They've been good with that, wanting to get this right, though it's meant a slight shift in the dates.  They've been a tremendous support, as has my agent, throughout this edit.

I can't stress enough how strange it's felt to have some challenging feedback.  I'm sure more established authors are used to it, but for any debutants who may be about to go through this, get ready for some serious but well meant criticism.  It's so important to take a breath and consider carefully what is being requested or communicated.  Work it round in your head, see where it's come from and if you can, address it even if you're not sure at the outset what you're changing will be better.  I was surprised at just how often the change really was better once I'd got stuck into it.

From this point, returning my edit to them tomorrow, there'll be another mop up round by them, then it goes to the proofreaders.
Onward!


----------



## TKent

This is so exciting!!!  I just read the announcement and I love the blurb.  One year for every dead mercenary. Priceless  You obviously have a great team behind the book. Can't wait until it is released


----------



## Kyle R

Congrats, Adrian! Twenty years in the making—wow!

Great advice about being receptive to feedback, as well.

Continue to keep us posted! It's all very exciting.


----------



## PiP

Exciting news, Adrian! Please continue to keep us updated


----------



## TJ Shortt

Thanks Kyle R for sharing that bit of info. Very interesting to see what goes on behind the curtain!


----------



## hypocritter

Wonderful insight into the process of the beginning of a professional career in writing. Your excitement is palpable in your updates ,and makes the story of taking your story to market really enjoyable. To see some pay off for a man with a talent who's worked hard,dared to dream and persevered is truly inspirational and heartwarming.

Congratulations


----------



## Caragula

Things progress...
So in my last update in May I was sending off an edit for them to process and return with comments.  I got the comments back early this month and had about two weeks, up until last Sunday, to go through the novel again, address their feedback and do my last substantive edit.  Having been away from it for over a month, when I returned, there were a few bits that stuck out, chapters re-arranging even, not trivial.  But on Sunday I submitted the 'final' version, i.e. no more creative input from hereon in.

My editor approved the changes and moved it onto the managing editor, who got in touch with me today and explained the timeline for the next phase.  The novel now goes out to a copy editor, and I'll get that back around mid August.  Then I'll get till early September to go through their comments.  This is the time I would include dedications, acknowledgements and a bio to be added.

Then the manuscript is prepared for production and typesetting, with proofs arriving about a month after.  I get another two weeks to check those.  A further proofreader works on it at the same time.  With their proof and mine back, this gets processed and proofed a final time and then it's ready to go, though it's not due for launch till next March.  I imagine in the interim there's publicity and ARCs to send out and stuff to build a buzz and see what early readers think of it.  That, of course, is terrifying.

Apparently also the cover art samples are due soon as well.  Also, having told them I have a map of the world (what self respecting fantasy author doesn't!) they want me to drop that their 'map guy' who'll look at what can be done with it, as it's obviously very flat and functional and not very good right now.  We'll see what happens with that.


----------



## R. Mountebank

Congratulations. That's great news.


----------



## Caragula

An update to the timeline for my book.  As above, I was given till Sep 4 to go through what were effectively my final edits.  I might be allowed to make some minor tweaks in the next phase, but it may actually cost me to do so!!  I had a sample of the typeset proofs arrive on Friday just gone.  This shows the font, page layout etc. exactly as it would appear in the published novel.  Amazing, the difference it makes to see that word doc be 'novel-ified' in appearance.  I wasn't expecting to be so emotional about seeing that, it made the whole thing much more real.  I also had a sample cover image, which I've given feedback on and will no doubt be iterated a bit.  Also, I've given my map to the map artist, so he's off and running with that too.


----------



## LeeC

Hey, that sounds very uplifting  

In my interaction with "the establishment," I've given the process till the end of the year (started in May), then may self-publish which I'm not looking forward to. One publisher asked if I'd be willing to take out/change some passages. I'm all for editing that makes for better writing, but the changes would have taken away from the balance of the underlying biocentric thread. I can understand their perspective as "feal-good" eco-fiction is more commercially viable, but the intent of my writing was to raise awareness of the natural world. 

Sorry to get off on a tangent, but your experience brought it out. 

I wish you every success and hope they lean your way with the cover image 

May the pen be with you.


----------



## TKent

Thanks so much for sharing! It's like we're all having a baby  LOL! I agree, there is something about seeing a story formatted for print that just excites me to no end. I can't imagine how that must feel for you when it is YOUR novel. Yay!


----------



## Caragula

Hi Lee.  Just to say that if a publisher only wanted you to change 'some passages' I think you're doing very well indeed.  I changed substantially more than a few passages 

I'll keep adding to the timeline and then I'll probably do a summary of the dates from signing the deal to the day of publication in one post, with the steps in between, for people's information.  That's been the purpose of these posts with updates, this thread actually helps me remember the dates for it all


----------



## Caragula

As of today the typeset proofs have had a final once over from me (took over a week to go through it) and another proofreader.  The Managing Editor merges their changes and mine into a final draft now, which completed today, so now I guess the advance review copies have gone off to be bound.  The manuscript is final.  Not sure what the dates are now for the next bit or what's going to go on.
I have an 'Author's guide to being published by Little, Brown' which says that they will be sending the manuscript in this condition to 'key buyers, reviewers, bloggers etc.' as they start to sell translation rights etc. worldwide and get the big bookstore/supermarkets buyers interested.  I have no idea how long that all takes, but as the launch date is next March, I presume from now till then it's all about getting it sold in as many places as possible and getting a buzz going, which I'll no doubt be helping out with.


----------



## Caragula

The first proofs (wasn't expecting them to be paperback) are in, see below!  Arrived yesterday.  Some marketing activity has happened, but the proofs are now going out to booksellers and reviewers with the hope that we can get some kind comments back for the cover!  Some booksellers already have it, and Goldsboro Books in London wanted a special limited edition, after reading it, so I'll be signing 250 copies for them next month 

Nothing prepares you for the shock of seeing it in a proper book format, all typeset, a cover etc.  While I'd seen it, as I said above, typeset, actually holding the book as a book silenced me.  How bland the phrase 'dream's come true' yet it is simply and fully that.  It was seeing this proof that brought it all home proper.

From here I'll be helping with any marketing and publicity.  Also, it was in October that the Frankfurt book fair occurred, where foreign language rights are pitched and negotiated.  A german publisher has bought the rights to the german version, and it's possible that other translation rights will follow.  What I'm not sure of is whether the fees negotiated for those rights affect how much of my advance needs to be earned out before I start getting royalties.  Guess I'll find out soon enough 

If I've been quiet on the forum, and I have been for a long time, it's because getting this ready has consumed me, while figuring out the next book so I can hopefully get another publishing deal has filled up every other waking hour I'm not a dad or at work!

The final cover and an excerpt have been announced on fantasy-faction.com, along with a lovely map of my world.


The proofs!!
~


----------



## PiP

Wow... Congratulations, Adrian! This is wonderful news!


----------



## Phil Istine

I've no idea how I missed this thread before.
A big congratulations on being a winner Adrian


----------



## Caragula

So, a final update to this thread in terms of my journey to publication.  I'm posting today as I have received the first of the hardbacks, the very final first edition.  Despite having already been floored by the ARCs, the hardbacks feel lush.  Still, they've got a least one error in them  Amazing that anything slipped through, but hopefully it'll sell well enough for a reprint.
The publicity has started.  I've done an interview for WritingForums which will go up at some point and I've been doing various Q+A and interviews.  Meanwhile, Orbit are trying to organise some signing events.
The first reviews are coming through on Goodreads too, people who've won or otherwise had advance copies.  Nothing prepares you for reviews.  The 'DNF' and 1 star reviews do hurt, but talking to some very experienced published authors recently, you learn to let it go and accept that whatever you write, someone's going to hate it 

If anyone's got any other questions about this journey I've been on I'll do my best to answer them, here or on PM.
Now I wait to see if the next idea I've pitched will interest the publisher.  In the meantime I'm catching up on research and the odd *cough* videogame.


----------



## Aquilo

The sting with reviews does lessen. At the end with Goodreads, or you'll end up doing is checking how many ratings you have overall, good or bad. But no, all the prep in the world can't prepare you for a project going live and everything that comes with it. The pressure is choking at times.

Good luck with the author signings!


----------

